# Hardwiring HR22-100 to Airport Extreme



## space (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello,

I know there have been similar threads, and I made it a point to read through as many as I could and try as many different things as I could before posting my problem.

Most other threads are about people using an Airport Extreme Base Station in conjunction with an Airport Express. I am trying to hardwire the Airport to the DVR. I have run an ethernet cable from my Base Station, through the walls and out to my DVR and cannot get my DVR to connect for DoD.

I have done multiple resets, and hard resets on the airport and the modem, and sat on the phone with Directv for way too long and gotten nowhere. I have tried setting up the airport in multiple ways and successfully cut my internet access off and spent hours just trying to get that back up and running. :bang

I would greatly appreciate some advice as to what I am doing wrong. It seems like hard wiring should be a fairly simple procedure, but I have managed to do it incorrectly in many different ways.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You did connect the ethernet cable to the top port on the HR22, right?

Now we let the Airport people chime in, as I know nothing of those.


----------



## space (Oct 3, 2010)

yes, my ethernet is plugged into the top port on the DVR. and I have gone through the network setup in Directv's menu and tried the auto connect as well as the advanced/manual connect on now it is to the point where everything reads "ok" (IP, subnet mask, default gateway, DNS) but "Network" and "Internet" read "Ethernet cable not connected (9)".

I wish it was as simple as that but I have checked and checked again that they cords are securely connected. UUUUUUggghhh. And as I am typing out that it could possibly be a bad ethernet cable and that I don't have another one long enough to test it with the DVR and Airport, I decide to plug my laptop into the ethernet cable. And it can't connect. So I'm off to get a new cable. Climb into the attic, feed it down the walls... :grrr:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Good luck.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Before I went to MRV with ICK this is exactly what I had to do in order to download any DoD content. Since my airport extreme base station was a considerable distance from the DVR, I bought a 50ft cat5 cable and would just run it from one of the multiple "out" ports on the Airport to the DVR. Worked like a champ. Not sure what you have done wrong to get to this point.

What exactly do you have for a setup? Is it the extreme or express station? I have actually hard wired both ways so I am hoping I can help you out.

It almost sounds like you have a bad cat5 line. Do you have a laptop? If so, turn off the wireless card and so if you can connect via hard line only.


----------

